# Comment vider et nettoyer son Mac ?



## Isab29 (22 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

je vais changer de Mac et je vodurais donner mon ancien Mac à ma belle-fille. 
Est-ce quelqu'un peut me donner des conseils pour le nettoyer ? Enlever les photos, les mots de passe... Bref le remettre à blanc, on va dire ! 

comment et par où procéder ? 

Je sauvegarde mon Mac sur un disque dur externe. Est-ce qu'après, ile me suffira de brancher le disque dur sur le nouveau Mac pour récupérer mes fichiers ? 


Par avance, merci. 

Isa. 















par avance, merci


----------



## Sly54 (22 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Suggestion du jour : tu clones ton Mac sur un disque dur externe, bootable, en utilisant soit Carbon Copy Cloner, soit SuperDuper. Une fois l'opération terminée, tu vérifies ton clone en démarrant dessus (ça te permet de vérifier qu'il est bien bootable), tu entres dans ta session et tu vérifies tes données (photos, video, mails).

Then, tu formates ton disque dur interne (via les DVD livrés avec  ta machine), tu crées une session admin + mot de passe et tu files ton Mac + les DVD à + le mot de passe à ta belle-fille.

Quand tu auras ta nouvelle machine, tu pourras utiliser l'assistant migration pour récupérer les données, ou alors les récupérer "à la main" en branchant ton disque dur externe sur ton nouveau joujou.


----------



## Simbouesse (22 Septembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Suggestion du jour : tu clones ton Mac sur un disque dur externe, bootable, en utilisant soit Carbon Copy Cloner, soit SuperDuper. Une fois l'opération terminée, tu vérifies ton clone en démarrant dessus (ça te permet de vérifier qu'il est bien bootable), tu entres dans ta session et tu vérifies tes données (photos, video, mails).
> 
> ...




CQFD 


...
Sinon une sauvegarde TimeMachine peut te permettre de retrouver tes données je crois. Dis-je vrai Sly ?


----------



## Isab29 (22 Septembre 2011)

Oui, parce que je fais ma sauvegarde régulièrement sur un disque dur via Time Machine. 
Par contre, les CD pour formater mon Mac, comme il date de 2006, je sais pas si je les ai toujours !


----------



## Simbouesse (22 Septembre 2011)

Isab29 a dit:


> Par contre, les CD pour formater mon Mac, comme il date de 2006, je sais pas si je les ai toujours !



Ouh la boulette....

J'espère que tu les retrouveras... 
Sinon pour tes prochaines machines, surtout ne les paume JAMAIS !!!!!!!


----------



## Sly54 (22 Septembre 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Sinon une sauvegarde TimeMachine peut te permettre de retrouver tes données je crois. Dis-je vrai Sly ?


Oui sûrement; mais je suis méfiant avec TM, pour plusieurs raisons :

d'abord parce que je lis les fils TM et les contributions de FrançoisMacG coucou me semblent tjs de haute volée (et que je ne comprends pas toujours la moitié de ce que je lis :rose
parce que j'ai toujours un doute avec TM et des versions d'OS différentes (Leo ou SnowLeo, vers Lion)
enfin parce qu'un clone, on peut voir ce que l'on a sauvegardé en redémarrant dessus. Pour TM, c'est plus "opaque".

De toute façon, vu le prix des disques durs, j'ai résolu mon dilemme en ayant adopté bretelles et ceinture, euh, clone + TM 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h00 ----------




Isab29 a dit:


> Par contre, les CD pour formater mon Mac, comme il date de 2006, je sais pas si je les ai toujours !


Jette un coup d'oeil dans ton sac à mains


----------



## Isab29 (22 Septembre 2011)

Si j ai bien compris , pour formater, faut le CD !!! Ben, c est pas gagné ! Et sans CD, on fait comment ?


----------



## Sly54 (22 Septembre 2011)

Isab29 a dit:


> Si j ai bien compris , pour formater, faut le CD !!! Ben, c est pas gagné ! Et sans CD, on fait comment ?


C'est plus dur 
Tu peux toujours créer une nouvelle session admin et à partir de cette nouvelle sesion, supprimer définitivement ta session (bien sûr, tu auras sauvegardé / cloné tes données avant).

L'idéal serait quand même de retrouver les DVD ou alors de demander à Apple s'il peut t'en faire parvenir un nouveau jeu (moyennant une contribution mineure, certains ont parlé ici de 19  / DVD)


----------



## Simbouesse (23 Septembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> L'idéal serait quand même de retrouver les DVD ou alors de demander à Apple s'il peut t'en faire parvenir un nouveau jeu (moyennant une contribution mineure, certains ont parlé ici de 19  / DVD)



Ouais voilà...

Parce qu'une solution sans CD ça peut être pratique, mais ça ne résoud pas le fait que tu n'as plus de CDs...

Donc autant en redemander à Apple !


----------



## Isab29 (24 Septembre 2011)

En fait, le CD dont vous parlez, c'est le CD d'installation, genre Snow Leopard ?


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Septembre 2011)

Pour les CD je pense que oui..
Q: C'est quel mac et quel OS ?


----------



## Isab29 (24 Septembre 2011)

Mac book (2006)
10.6.8
Et j'ai rajouté de la Ram, je suis à 3 GO
C'est un vieux coucou mais qui rend encore des services ...


----------



## Sly54 (24 Septembre 2011)

Isab29 a dit:


> En fait, le CD dont vous parlez, c'est le CD d'installation, genre Snow Leopard ?


Oui, les CD (en fait, c'est un DVD) d'origine, livrés avec la machine (2 DVD). Ils sont gris et sont spécifiques d'une génération et d'une gamme de machine.


----------

